# 1GB CF Karte bootfähig machen



## PeterBroggs (3. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine 1GB CF Karte von SanDisk.

Ich habe von einer anderen CF Karte, auf der Windows XP Embedded installiert war, die Daten auf meinen Rechner kopiert, die neue CF Karte ebenfalls mit NTFS formatiert und die Daten wieder drauf geschoben. Wenn ich jetzt mein Systen (ein kleiner Hutschienen-PC) starten will, funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe schon gesucht wie ein Weltmeister, aber noch nichts gefunden. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich das anstellen muss?

Gibt es bestimmte Dinge wie z.B. Bootsektor etc. zu beachten? Und wie kann ich das einstellen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Mühe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. März 2005)

Versuche es noch einmal, wenn du das ding als Fat32 formatiert hast...


----------



## Tobias K. (6. März 2005)

moin


Hast du bei der Formatierung angegeben das das Ding bootfähig gemacht werden soll?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Ferum (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Ich habe nämlich gerade das gleiche Problem.

Bei der Formatierung kann ich leider nicht angeben, dass die CF Karte bootfähig sein soll.

Hat vielleicht jemand da noch einen Tip für mich?

Vielen dank im voraus.

Gruß,
Ferum


----------

